# CQuiz: Learn the composers!



## alch

Hello!

Let me introduce you a "Guess the composer" game CQuiz, created by me:
http://alch.strangled.net/cquiz

You need to register first (large blue link on the first page).

You can play in one of the common modes (Easy, Normal, Hard, Insane) or choose any composers that you want for the quiz. For example, you can choose only Bach and Handel and try to guess. After each of your questions system will show you correct answer and information about the piece, that was played.

Easy mode includes 15 greatest composers, Normal mode adds 35 known composers and so on. You can change your mode from the Preferences tab.

Ratings makes competition interesting.

NOW ISLANDS MODE IS ADDED! COMPETE WITH OTHER PLAYERS TO CAPTURE THE ISLANDS OF COMPOSERS! Discuss how to differentiate between composers in the forum for each island!

Please feel free to report any bugs or problems!

Best regards, 
Alch.


----------



## Bored

Anything you say


----------



## Rhombic

A great idea!
However, I see some irregularities in the composers: Svidirov is available, but no Myaskovsky or Balakirev!!!!
No Tomás Luis de Victoria!!!


----------

